# 'Citadel' in Idaho - prepper community



## va22315 (Mar 29, 2012)

I assume most of you have seen this: http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwy...-build-armed-defensible-neighborhood-fortress

A group of like-minded patriots, bound together by pride in American exceptionalism, plan on building an armed community to protect their liberty.

The group, named Citadel, intends to purchase 2,000 to 3,000 acres for the project in western Idaho. The community will comprise of 3,500 to 7,000 families of patriotic Americans who "voluntarily choose to live together in accordance with Thomas Jefferson's ideal of Rightful Liberty."​
For a number of reasons this seems like a bad idea - the community doesn't seem to have the acreage to allow for much in the way of growing food or raising livestock, the publicity surrounding this makes them a target, and the number of people just seems way too many, for starters. Thoughts?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Kinda sounds like another Waco geting ready to happen. Perfect target for drones. I like the idea though as a way of making your statement the .gov needs to see that we are not happy and they need to start getting it fixed. ON the other hand it brings the "not putting all your eggs in one basket" thing to mind. Not that that would by any means comprise ALL the eggs it is still one handy basket to discredit attack and destroy. If I was already close I"d consider it though.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Think Waco, Texas or The Church Universal and Triumphant near Gardiner, MT. Expect lots of resistance/hassling by the feds and nearby governments. I can just inagine what kind of zoning restrictions, water rights and a myriad of other issues they'll have to resolve. Locals probably aren't going to want them around. In rural areas like that a group that large can sway elections which makes a lot of long-time residents leery.

Plus, the words,"patriotic Americans who 'voluntarily choose to live together in accordance with Thomas Jefferson's ideal of Rightful Liberty.'" sounds good on paper but wait until the neighbor's dog poops on your lawn, there's a loud party going after midnight, someone's motor home or junk viehicle obstructs your view, or the road needs plowed in winter. They'll see how much liberty they have.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

This is a non-story story. There is a very high probability that this story simply reflects one man putting together a website which articulates his dream. The dream becomes a tad more real by having it fleshed out on a webpage and a bit more real still when other people sign on to express interest. And that's as far as it goes.

People live where they work so it's highly unlikely that people of a like mind are going to congregate into one community which is divorced from the job market and the larger economy.

We saw the same thing play out with Seasteading and with the Free State Project.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Bobbb said:


> This is a non-story story. There is a very high probability that this story simply reflects one man putting together a website which articulates his dream. The dream becomes a tad more real by having it fleshed out on a webpage and a bit more real still when other people sign on to express interest. And that's as far as it goes.
> 
> People live where they work so it's highly unlikely that people of a like mind are going to congregate into one community which is divorced from the job market and the larger economy.
> 
> We saw the same thing play out with Seasteading and with the Free State Project.


Killjoy! :ignore:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I ran across that a few days ago, and agree with MMM, a target waiting to be trounced by the JBT' and PTB. When reading their application, it sounded like they were painting a bulls eye on the place before it even got on its feet.

In particlular, Q5, "Do you agree to abide Constitutional laws of the State of Idaho and the United States Government?" Can you imagine what the alphabet agencies could do with that, Just imagine an armed compound of 3500 families being assaulted by an "Army" of swat personnel, it would be a blood bath for both sides.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

They haven't even purchased the land yet. I doubt it will ever happen. Besides 7,00 families on 3000 acres is too crowded.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

So, VA22315...are you the author of the news article? It seems he lives in the same zip code that you do. And this is your first and only post. You never posted an introduction. I'm guessing you are using our feedback for whatever reason.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

i see this going bad because the map shows their III Arms weapons manufacuring facility located onsite. the alphabet boys would seriously hate a community with walls where everyone has a firearm and they are manufacturing them there as well.........i dont think i could be paid to live there.:sigh: it was a nice dream though.


----------



## va22315 (Mar 29, 2012)

No, Kejmack, I'm not the author of this article. Yes, this is my first post, other than my 'intro' some time back. I posted this because I found it interesting, particularly in light of my own thoughts on the need and desirability of developing some sort of community, although my own thoughts run more towards 20-30 families on 3-400 acres, and that appears to just be a group of friends/families that built some hunting/vacation cabins in a semi-remote location, along with a few retiree/hippie homesteaders, etc.

Am years away from being able to do this, but I've been thinking about it and that got me interested in this Idaho project.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

http://sipseystreetirregulars.blogspot.com/2013/01/citadel-questions-for-potential.html


----------



## va22315 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, here's my intro post, back in April of last year: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f43/new-site-prepping-10295/

Haven't posted much since I haven't had much to report - put in my first garden, discovered I have a lot to learn. Finances and work have kept me from doing much else.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

va22315 said:


> No, Kejmack, I'm not the author of this article. Yes, this is my first post, other than my 'intro' some time back.


Thanks for clearing that up. I am just suspicious by nature and being from Virginia I know there aren't many preppers in Alexandria! You say you are years away from anything. I think time is short. I would encourage you to at least put away food and water while you are waiting to relocate.


----------



## va22315 (Mar 29, 2012)

Kejmack: I've started with water and food - long way to go, though. There's a few of us up here in NoVa - those of a certain political/ideological bent look at things and understand they can't continue on. But I'm sure that's not going to stop them from trying.


----------

